# I just got banned for advertising golden showers on this forum



## p11ltd22 (Jan 14, 2007)

Mr JOHN SMITH,
*GOLDEN SHOWERS LIMITED,*
Registered No. 05296638
35 35 CUMBERLAND BUSINESS PARK, PARK ROYAL, LONDON, LONDON, NW10 7RT
Phone:+447045702112

Come out to our Goldn Shower Parties. Please contact me at my email to tell me how gay I am.

You can easily contact us through mails or kindly provide to us your phone numbers
to give you a call..Interested buyer's should feel free to contact us via:
([email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected])
You can get back to us with the details of your orders so we can give
you our best quotes.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 14, 2007)

UUUGGHHH!!  


...How much?


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 14, 2007)

Golden Showers?

I thought this was a family friendly forum!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2007)

Wonder how many he sells (if any)...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2007)

what gets me is that he thought he got banned last time because of the Golden Showers, you got banned for selling anything full stop!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Golden Showers?
> 
> I thought this was a family friendly forum!



Thats why he got banned, we dont need P38 or the other young guys reading this stuff and then asking there parents what a golden shower is and then there parents not letting them talk on the forum.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2007)

Good lord what the site would do without me doesn't bare thinking about!


----------

